# suite google (gmail, calendar...) ou mobileme



## pracolas (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

bon, j'ose une question à laquelle je n'ai pas encore trouvé de réponse synthétique  :

Quelles sont les différences entre la suite google et mobileme, en se qui conserne principalement:
- les mails
- les calendriers
- les partages de fichiers

et ce pour une utilisation semi professionnelle avec:
- un imac à la maison
- un macbook à la maison et en voguette
- un iphone 3G

??

Pour gmail, ça à l'air quasi semblable (IMAP) mais pour les Calendar, ca marche comment?


merci à tous


----------



## Krstv (18 Juillet 2008)

En gros, pour calendar : avec mobile me, tous les iCal de tous tes ordi et de ton iphone sont synchronisés instantanément, en push (en théorie, ça peut prendre parfois jusqu'à 15 minutes).

Tu peux modifier un événement sur ton imac, ton macbook ou ton iphone, et c'est modifié immédiatement sur les iCal de tous  tes ordis et celui de ton tel. C'est bien intégré à Mac Os X, contrairement à Google, et tu as aussi un accès web, également synchronisé.


Pour le reste, à part le push sur les mails et les contacts, y a pas vraiment d'avantage conséquent de mobileme sur google 


En espérant t'avoir aidé à avancer


----------



## maousse (18 Juillet 2008)

pour une utilisation "pro", puisque tu l'évoques, un avantage de google non négligeable est de pouvoir utiliser les applis avec ton nom de domaine perso, en passant par Google Apps for your Domain.

Il te manquera juste la synchro ical avec le calendrier google, mais avec Spanning Sync, ça fonctionne bien.
http://spanningsync.com/

Sinon, kif kif, question de goût, tu peux prendre des version d'essai pour chaque histoire de touiller un peu les ingrédients à ton goût.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

je signale que gougoule et gmail vont booster la synchro
( via le protocole SyncML)

ca va bientôt sortir


----------



## guillaumeb (18 Juillet 2008)

gSync


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

ca c'est un produit commercial
je parle des futures synchros gougoule


----------



## pracolas (18 Juillet 2008)

Merci,

y'en a pour long avant que ca sorte?

pour les contacts?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

selon le blog, en géneral bien informé  , cet été


> Andrew also found out that Google will add SyncML support for Gmail contacts next month. He thinks this is "related to the sync that they worked on with Apple for 3G iPhone". SyncML is a standard for data synchronization supported by a lot of companies. "SyncML is most commonly thought of as a method to synchronize contact and calendar information between some type of handheld device and a computer (personal, or network-based service), such as between a mobile phone and a personal computer.


----------



## pracolas (25 Juillet 2008)

Et si dans la liste on rajoute une adresse Exchange2003...
Ma boite vient de monter un serveur...


Alors?


----------



## pracolas (25 Septembre 2008)

Alors je ressors ce topic pour avoir de nouveaux avis suite à la stabilisation du service apple et surtout de la baisse de prix.


----------

